# New TV suitable for gaming



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

I currently have an Xbox 360 connected to a 24" LG monitor, which is fine (3ms input lag etc etc).
However I feel I need to upgrade my CRT TV, I love CRTs and believe they give a higher quality picture than LEDs which mainly use processing and jiggery pokery to trick you into thinking you are viewing a higher quality picture .
However I would like to upgrade to a LED TV due to space, environmental concerns (energy consumption), the overall look and feel of a (mostly pretend) HD image etc.

However I don't really watch TV that much anymore, just the odd documentary, nature programme, or DVD, so the only way I can justify the upgrade is if I can also use it for gaming.

Would I be right in thinking that most people use their Xbox connected to a TV and that 40ms input lag is not an issue? Is there anywhere I can test input lag before making a purchase?
Thanks


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2014)

input lag is mentioned in most reviews these days.   I'd recommend Sony for input lag.

If you don't want 3d, then http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/kdl42w705b-201402233639.htm (input lag of 6ms) looks pretty good for gaming.

Here's a good round up of tvs and their input lag.
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/input-lag


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

My Samsung has 32ms of lag (apparently). Can't say it's ever bothered me.


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you play in Game Mode? And if so is there a reduction in picture quality?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 14, 2014)

depends on the game mode supporting full 4:4:4 reproduction
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=691121


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 14, 2014)

moon said:


> I currently have an Xbox 360 connected to a 24" LG monitor, which is fine (3ms input lag etc etc).
> However I feel I need to upgrade my CRT TV, I love CRTs and believe they give a higher quality picture than LEDs which mainly use processing and jiggery pokery to trick you into thinking you are viewing a higher quality picture .
> However I would like to upgrade to a LED TV due to space, environmental concerns (energy consumption), the overall look and feel of a (mostly pretend) HD image etc.
> 
> ...


Your reaction time is far more of an influence than the input lag on your TV.
You can test it here:

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> depends on the game mode supporting full 4:4:4 reproduction
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=691121


The TV I want has 4:4:4 in PC mode
http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/ue46h7000-201407153854.htm
Would this be a similar mode to Game Mode?
I read that renaming a HDMI input to PC can also reduce lag..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

moon said:


> The TV I want has 4:4:4 in PC mode
> http://www.hdtvtest.co.uk/news/ue46h7000-201407153854.htm
> Would this be a similar mode to Game Mode?
> I read that renaming a HDMI input to PC can also reduce lag..


That's exactly what I had to do on my Samsung to get all the image processing turned off. Although the review you linked to says that it only made a difference of 1ms in their test


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Your reaction time is far more of an influence than the input lag on your TV.
> You can test it here:
> 
> http://www.humanbenchmark.com/


My average was 268ms... so I don't think 40ms is going to be noticeable at all...


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for your help...


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

It does depend on what sort of games you're playing. At 60fps, each frame is 16.6ms long. 40ms is enough for 2.5 frames to pass before your input is registered. If you're playing twitchy FPS or fighting games, it will be noticeable.

Vegging out with skyrim or whatever? No big deal.


----------



## bmd (Nov 14, 2014)

moon said:


> Do you play in Game Mode? And if so is there a reduction in picture quality?



On my tv, 42" Viera plasma, the tv mode makes the picture look like I'm playing a NES game. I've never bothered with it and it hasn't made me any worse at gaming tbh. I suspect that when you get down to ms you're talking about the very top level of gaming.


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

I am playing Mass Effect, Dragon Age and Deus Ex..
So I guess RPGs with some FPS similarities?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

moon said:


> I am playing Mass Effect, Dragon Age and Deus Ex..
> So I guess RPGs with some FPS similarities?


You'll be fine then


----------



## bmd (Nov 14, 2014)

Does a 360 play at 60fps?


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2014)

bmd said:


> Does a 360 play at 60fps?


Depends on the game. The following games run at 60 on xbox360:
Burnout revenge
Burnout paradise
Bioshock 1 & 2
Bioshock Infinite
Bayonetta
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
Call of Juarez: The Cartel
Driver: San Francisco
Dirt showdown
Doom 3 BFG Edition
Diablo III
DMC4
Devil May Cry HD Collection
Dante's Inferno
Dead or Alive 4 & 5
Forza 2,3 & 4
Flatout ultimate carnage
Grid 2
Goldeneye Reloaded
Hitman HD Trilogy
Killer Is Dead
Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days
Metal Gear Solid HD Collection
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Mortal Kombat 9
Marvel vs Capcom 3
Ninja gaiden 2 & 3
Phantasy Star Universe
Ridge Racer 6
Ridge Racer Unbounded
Rage
Rayman Origins
Rayman Legends
Tekken Tag Tournament 2
Tekken 6
Super Street Fighter IV
Soulcalibur IV
Virtua Fighter 5
Virtua Tennis 3 & 4

I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

I was about to come on and do a whole spiel about how you should get a decent monitor instead, then I saw you had an Xbox, so a TV makes more sense in that context.
I use a PC hooked up to my TV and it's OK, but I only use the TV because it's better than my ancient monitor, a modern monitor would be better than the TV, but I'm not made of money (if anyone ever finds themselves with a decent monitor to recycle, please consider me   )


----------



## bmd (Nov 14, 2014)

Epona said:


> I was about to come on and do a whole spiel about how you should get a decent monitor instead, then I saw you had an Xbox, so a TV makes more sense in that context.
> I use a PC hooked up to my TV and it's OK, but I only use the TV because it's better than my ancient monitor, a modern monitor would be better than the TV, but I'm not made of money (if anyone ever finds themselves with a decent monitor to recycle, please consider me   )



I was thinking about this. With today's tv boxes would it be possible to run one of them through, say a 32" monitor and also have your console, pc etc on it too? I don't need a smart tv, firstly because they become obsolete pretty quickly and also because I usually get my tv through a provider as well as using my console for netflix etc. So I don't need anything but the screen. Would a monitor provide a better picture?


----------



## Epona (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think a monitor would necessarily provide a better picture for TV, because typically they are higher resolution than a TV programme is broadcast in I think.  Not sure about media from something like blu-ray, I skipped that technology (I have sort of got to the point where I feel like I've lived through various phases from the days when you had to thump your telly on the side if the picture started rolling upwards - black & white TV, colour TV, then laserdisk, betamax, vhs, cd, dvd - I kept up with all of them, then blu-ray came in and I was like "nah, I'm done... I think I'll sit this one out")

Also my TV has a freeview decoder incorporated in it, my PC does not - I only watch telly on my PC by either streaming or downloading, I've never looked into possibilities other than that.  I think it likely that you'd need either an internal card or a usb device to do that.


----------



## moon (Nov 14, 2014)

Watching TV on a PC monitor is not great in my experience.
I'm going to try moving my monitor to a more comfortable position and see if that helps before upgrading the TV. Currently it's at the end of the sofa, I am getting headaches and sometimes nausea (motion sickness?) from it being too close?
I'll try moving it to the same position as the TV..
I do really want a new TV though, I may even watch it more too.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 16, 2014)

Epona said:


> Also my TV has a freeview decoder incorporated in it, my PC does not - I only watch telly on my PC by either streaming or downloading, I've never looked into possibilities other than that.  I think it likely that you'd need either an internal card or a usb device to do that.



if anyone's thinking of doing that, they should get a sony play tv dongle(it's about 20 quid via ebay, cex) plugs into a usb port, allows hard drive recording of programs, and simultaneous watching and recording.  Only downside is that it doesn't get hd channels, but the upscaling is excellent.  It is a ps3 add on, but I've used it quite happily on a Win 7 Home Premium machine.


----------



## moon (Nov 18, 2014)

I ended up moving the monitor to where the TV was and connecting it to my Humax HD freeview recorder, the picture is passable and will have to do until I get a new TV, and I'm no longer getting headaches from the monitor being too close..


----------



## moon (Jan 16, 2015)

I got the Sony KDL42W706, still getting used to it.
The thing about getting a huge 'HD' tv is that you see the imperfections in the picture in greater detail...


----------



## superfly101 (Jan 16, 2015)

moon said:


> I got the Sony KDL42W706, still getting used to it.
> The thing about getting a huge 'HD' tv is that you see the imperfections in the picture in greater detail...



Head to AVForums to see if somebody has posted up a decent settings guide for it.

I've been using a Samsung 5 series 40" LCD for a good few years now without issues. Mines hooked up to a Wii U and a PC with a GTX770 NVidia card. GRID Autosport Ultra settings @ 1080p #spaffs

Your current issue is because the best the XBox can do is 720p and as for 60fps 20-40 like a yoyo if you're lucky tbf


----------

